

JSONLint, The JSON Validator - tilt
http://jsonlint.com/

======
atuladhar
Also worth mentioning is the pure JavaScript implementation at
<http://zaach.github.com/jsonlint/> for people worried about sending data to
the jsonlint.com server.

~~~
Xion
A casual inspection of Firebug shows that the only way JSONLint communicates
with outside world when you click _Validate_ is to report usage to Google
Analytics. It certainly doesn't appear to be sending the actual JSON anywhere.

~~~
umbrae
This is correct, I'm the creator of jsonlint. It actually uses zaach's
implementation of jsonlint in JS, now.

Fun fact: jsonlint uses an html5 cache manifest, and can be used even while
offline.

~~~
atuladhar
Thanks; that's good to know. Thank you also for jsonlint.com; great tool.

------
bstar77
If anyone wants to validate on the client side(mac) and also have a great UI
for editing/creating json strings, I highly recommend:
<http://olivierlabs.com/jason/index.html>

I find that I use this tool constantly to build mocks for prototypeing and
testing my various JS projects.

~~~
kisom
I wrote a quick Python version for use on the command line:
<https://gist.github.com/1653544>

~~~
tebeka
python -m json.tool /path/to/file.json

------
thezilch
Quick python validator, for those that would rather stay on the CLI and/or not
have to copy/paste/submit to an external service:
<https://gist.github.com/1919460>

------
NathanKP
Another JSON tool that is less well known but also extremely useful is the
JSON schema validator tool at:

<http://json-schema-tester.herokuapp.com/>

------
Newky
I know its a fundamental part of web browsing but the inability to use tabs in
a text area such as this gets to me.

~~~
alanh
<http://alanhogan.com/code/tabs-in-textareas> I link to a bookmarklet here
that should help. (You can hit Esc to break out of the textarea, I believe)

~~~
Newky
Wow thank you. This is very very useful. This has plagued me in a number of
websites recently.

------
axisK
Have been using this for a while now as a quick way to get data a bit
readable. Works pretty well.

~~~
alexkcd
Check out apigee.com if you want something more refined.

------
hp
it seems to allow duplicate keys but drops all but one. I have no idea if this
is correct since the JSON spec doesn't really cover it. personally I think the
spec should ban it because it means you need to parse the closing brace for an
object before you know you have the right value for any field. also it means
you need to keep a dictionary-like representation in memory to detect the
dups, a list or stream of pairs wouldn't consolidate dups.

a nitpick for sure but several times I've wished the JSON spec had something
to say here.

------
braco_alva
This is a nice litte webapp, I have been using it for a couple of months now,
and it has been very useful.

